# Crufts 2014



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok, ok, possibly a little early I know, but does anyone have any great ambitions to exhibit? I'm hoping to have one in there this time, and Gundog day is on the Sunday so it looks like a nice weekend away for me next year, hopefully


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Ok, ok, possibly a little early I know, but does anyone have any great ambitions to exhibit? I'm hoping to have one in there this time, and Gundog day is on the Sunday so it looks like a nice weekend away for me next year, hopefully


Well I hope we qualify 
But I will definitely be up there for two days doing Discover Dogs and the rescue stand on the Saturday anyway  
Cant wait, booked me hotel


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

We're definitely aiming to qualify Henry for it - it's our main reason for showing him actually! We've got some really nice compliments about him this year, so massive fingers crossed.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

We're going to be there!  Evie and Quinny have their stud book numbers and so are qualified for life. Xia qualified at Boston Champ Show, Leon qualified at the Border Collie Club of GB Champ Show, and Tarot qualified at Working and Pastoral Breeds of Wales Champ Show - so that's all our lot there! Can't remember a year where we've got them all qualified as early as this - but it means we can pick and choose our shows now instead of chasing qualifications, which is nice.

Good luck to everyone hoping to qualify - fingers and paws crossed for you all :thumbsup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i'm definitely going. better judge next year for me 
Just entered Windsor feels great to be able to show my boy again after my treatment.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

dexter said:


> Just entered Windsor feels great to be able to show my boy again after my treatment.


I'll be at Windsor too  Best of luck!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Pups first show is in Sept, I think I might be pie in the sky to think we could make Crufts lol But I will be there working is Thursday so might make a long weekend of it


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Don't think mine will qualify  Only 3 cc shows I can get to and Ember is due in season for one of them and she is bald at the moment, so that leaves possibly one show 
Tilly has semi retired now she is in veteran, no point putting her in mixed classes.
Chester has totally retired.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm getting there via the gamekeeper's ring (I hope) - have picking up for two shoots and a syndicate this year! I'll still be showing, well, I will Rhuna, Zasa's got gundog bootcamp approaching directly after her season, but we'll see how she gets on over the next few months.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I am hoping to be there on the Friday and Saturday although i doubt i will be showing.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I would love for Bess to qualify. If she does ( big if!!) we'll be there on Sunday too.


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

We qualified our girl on sunday and i am really looking forward to going  as due to a mis diagnosis by our vet we didn't make it last year :angry:.


----------

